# Scary Movie Halloween Hawthorne Village



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Check this out gang, you can have a collectible movie village from Hawthorne which puts out the yearly Halloween and Christmas villages! Each features Freddy Krueger, Jason Voorhees and Leatherface, plus replicas of their prospective abodes except there's just a cabin for Jason! :voorhees:

Here's the link where you can order one:http://www.collectiblestoday.com/ct/product/prdid-48196.jsp#

If I had the cash, one would definitely be on order for me. A lot can happen between now and All Hallows though...


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Check this out gang, you can have a collectible movie village from Hawthorne which puts out the yearly Halloween and Christmas villages! Each features Freddy Krueger, Jason Voorhees and Leatherface, plus replicas of their prospective abodes except there's just a cabin for Jason! :voorhees:
> 
> Here's the link where you can order one:http://www.collectiblestoday.com/ct/product/prdid-48196.jsp#
> 
> If I had the cash, one would definitely be on order for me. A lot can happen between now and All Hallows though...


If you get the order form form a magazine you "send no money now" and they bill you in 3 intallments. Which is what I did.
I'm a sucker for Jason Voorhees stuff.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn! I guess you are. Raxl (another member here) has a pretty extensive collection of Friday the 13th stuff too.


----------

